# Installers in Queens NY



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Any good installers in the Queens area? 

Need a comp install overlooked(think the gain is set wrong) and a sub and amp installed


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

eggyhustles said:


> Any good installers in the Queens area?
> 
> Need a comp install overlooked(think the gain is set wrong) and a sub and amp installed


My shop is about 20-30min outside of Queens

Premiere Auto Sport
Darien, CT 06820
203-655-1578
Welcome To Premiere Autosport


----------

